# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Alternatīvā shēmu,un projektu krātuve!

## Powerons

Alternatīvās shēmu,un projektu krātuves! 

Ievietojiet šeit linkus uz vērtīgām interesantām lapām ar shēmu un projektu krātuvēm.

Alternatīvs avots:
Nav angļu valodā
Paredzēts lokālai lietošanai- vienai valstij vai reģionam
Nav atrodama GOOGLE, ja iepriekš nezini par šādas lapas eksistenci un tanī esošo saturu.

Uz pasaules ir vairāki simti valodu un tautu no kurām mēs redzam tikai dažas, to kas ir angliskajā pasaulē un mums pazīstamie kaimiņi, bet arī  citi nodarbojas ar elektroniku un rada interesantas vērtīgas lietas.


Krātuve: http://320volt.com
Dažiprojekti kas man šķita interesanti
Tintes PCB: http://320volt.com/epson-inkjet-yazici- ... -modifiye/
Audio PC http://www.elv-downloads.de/service/man ... aerker.pdf

----------


## ezis666

Ja es zinātu turku valodu  :: 
par laimi ir tulkotājs, kaut ko saprast var

----------

